# General > Genealogy >  James Bremner and Ann Sutherland

## Freda Smith

How would I find out where James and Ann lived in Laferton, Wick?   Would it be on an old farm at that time? Trying to find out when they married? died ? and where they were buried.    I wonder if they also moved to Arbroath along with son Sutherland Bremner around 1800.   Thanks to Tricia and Fred for previous information.

----------


## newlabeluk

Bremner website has them Married in Latheron in 1769 his occupation is Gardener.

http://www.brebner.com/

----------

